# While I'm developing the "real" vacation photos...



## limr (Aug 10, 2014)

...here are some cell phone snaps I took while I was in Slovenia. (My Galaxy 4s - it's the only digital camera I had with me.)

Lake Bled:



The civilized way to have coffee:


Evening along the Ljubljanica:


The mountains and clouds were pretty impressive this day and I tried to get some shots from the car for my own documentary purposes. I was trying to avoid road signs but this one kind of amused me. Who needs technique when a sign can draw your attention to the appropriate part of the image 


A local oddity. Notice the bear on the right side of the frame, too.


A study of transportation. An original Fiat 500 next to a "small" modern car (I think it's a fiesta). Meanwhile, scooters and bicycles are also very very common in Ljubljana.


The view from the hotel at about 6am the morning I left.


I've got a few more that I'll post in a little while.

And I put this in the Just For Fun gallery because I know they're just cell phone snaps and I don't need C&C. Just wanted to share


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 10, 2014)

Looks relaxing! the cup of coffee that someone else fixes and brings you when you're traveling! ahh... nice. Interesting to see scenery and places that are so different from home. Love the arrow pointing - up? where does that road go?? lol

These pictures just help prove that a good photographer can get good pictures with just about any camera. Will look forward to seeing the 'real' photos too.


----------



## limr (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks, Sharon!

The cell phone camera was used for the more vacation-y kind of photos. I thought of bringing my little digital camera, but I didn't feel like fussing with the battery, and this Galaxy phone does a decent enough job for the way I use digital.

I have 6 rolls of Tri-X and 2 rolls of 120 Fomapan (I brought the Holga!) to develop, plus 5 rolls of color that are being brought to the lab today.


----------



## snerd (Aug 10, 2014)

That place looks beautiful! Hey! I've been to Gotebo, OK!!!


----------



## limr (Aug 10, 2014)

Slovenia is gorgeous! And I've never been to Oklahoma at all. Yet :mrgreen:

Here are a few more:

This picture captures several things that characterized this trip. The location is the center plaza of Ljubljana, which is just a block or two from the hotel, so I walked through it several times each day. There were many tour groups - a lot more than I'd seen even last year. And there were hundreds of people taking pictures like the woman in the foreground with either a point and shoot or a cell phone. There were also hundreds of people carrying their dslrs around. Not too many with K1000s, though 


Another view of the Ljubljanica, this time will a better view of the outdoor cafes along the shore. It gets really hopping in the evening.


That view was taken from a bridge where people put those 'love locks' that are becoming more popular even in the States. To be perfectly honest, I kinda hate those locks. I don't find it romantic at all. And the locks have become so common that they are now becoming a real problem - already caused significant damage on some bridges in Paris.


First Euro beer of the vacation, on the coastal town of Piran (I already posted this in another thread.)


And the last Euro beer at an outdoor cafe in Ljubljana.


The view from the hotel on the coast (a town called Strunjan - we stayed there two days before going to Ljubljana.)


----------



## pjaye (Aug 10, 2014)

Welcome home! Hope you had an awesome trip. I love that evening one in the first post.


----------



## limr (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks Barb


----------



## snerd (Aug 10, 2014)

limr said:


> ............. And I've never been to Oklahoma at all. Yet :mrgreen:



Well, for goodness sake, don't ever come in the summertime! You'll HATE the sweltering heat!! We usually have two seasons here, Winter and Summer. Not much in between. I've seen as cold as -12 in Winter and as hot as 117 in Summer. Anything in between, you have to be quick!!


----------



## mmaria (Aug 11, 2014)

Hey, I think we took a shot of the same moped and the same part of the bridge with locks 

You'll see when I edit those...

Can't wait to have a bit time for editing!


----------



## snerd (Aug 11, 2014)

mmaria said:


> Hey, I think we took a shot of the same moped and the same part of the bridge with locks
> 
> You'll see when I edit those...
> 
> Can't wait to have a bit time for editing!



Great minds think alike!


----------



## mmaria (Aug 11, 2014)

snerd said:


> Great minds think alike!


  exactly


----------



## limr (Aug 11, 2014)

snerd said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > ............. And I've never been to Oklahoma at all. Yet :mrgreen:
> ...



I can guarantee you that I'll deal with -12 MUCH better than I could deal with 117! Once in college, I was in Arizona in August for a conference, and I walked around the outdoor zoo for several hours in temperatures over 100. I was young and foolish! And yes, it was a dry heat, so in a lot of ways, it didn't feel nearly as bad as 85 with high humidity. But would I do that again now? I seriously doubt it!


----------

